

How To Mass Export All Of Your Facebook Friends’ Private Email Addresses - siddhant
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/12/how-to-mass-export-all-of-your-facebook-friends-private-email-addresses/

======
donohoe
Have tried this in Firefox, Safari and Opera - both in Classic and New Mail
environments.

Always ends up with 0 imported contacts. Makes me wonder if Facebook have
disabled this for now... ?

~~~
hrabago
This probably has to do with your privacy settings. I set it up so
applications can get as little information from my profile as possible (though
I hardly use any apps anyway). I tweaked them temporarily to get this to work,
got my contacts, then undid my tweaks to regain data privacy.

------
lewi
Does anyone else find this amusing?

Facebook is so hypocritical, "We wont let you export your friends email
addresses" but when there's money/profitable partnerships involved sure go
ahead take all you want.

Michael was correct to append the second statement with "unless it’s with a
partner that’s making it worth our while." This just shows the arrogance of
Facebook these days!

Apart from that just exported 568 contacts :D

------
MichaelApproved
I was able to do this but I could only get 184 out of 221 contacts. Not sure
what happened to the others. Could it be that they don't have an email address
associated with their account?

~~~
zzleeper
Maybe their emails are set as hidden..

~~~
nollidge
Anybody know how to set this? I tried to figure it out yesterday but gave up
after a minute or two.

EDIT: Account (top-right) > Privacy Settings, click Customize Settings (lower
middle, small text), then very last setting is your e-mail address visibility.

------
samueladam
Change your gmail address with your new yahoo email on facebook and it will
work.

------
AgentConundrum
I'm not really sure what the big deal is here. I just tried this, and the only
addresses it was able to import were for people with their email addresses set
to public (or at least visible to me).

Has Facebook patched the issue already, or does Mike really think it's a
security issue to do something automatically that you're already able to do
manually or with a scraper?

~~~
vidar
He is pointing out the hipocrisy of FB, they say that this shouldn't be
possible but they make it possible as long as it is on their terms.

------
robchez
Had to switch to classic mode in Yahoo mail and then turn on compatibility
mode in IE9.

Worked great.

------
johnnytee
This did not work for me "0 contacts imported"

~~~
zzleeper
Doesn't work in Chrome. Tried in FF and then it worked.

~~~
mtr
I just tried it an it worked fine for me in Chrome (OS X). I had changed my
Yahoo settings to Yahoo Asia a while back so I could enable POP, and when I
created the new email address it defaulted to Yahoo Asia.

Not sure if this played a part but I now have all my friend's email addresses
in a CSV file on my local HD...

------
kul
Sweet, just exported 1002 contacts using safari on my iPad! This makes me
irrationally happy.

------
yatsyk
I was unable to export contacts to yahoo with chromium and firefox ("0 new
contacts imported" message) I'm registered with gmail email on facebook.

Would you share do you use gmail email in fb and is export successfull?

------
AaronI
Worked fine for me as well (using Chrome). I was able to get 591 out of 622
contacts, assuming those individuals changed their privacy settings to hide
their email..

------
bg4
I just did this with Yahoo mail on Firefox. I just realized that it actually
imported my wife's friend's emails since she was the one still logged into
Facebook.

------
vimalg2
This worked for me on GNUlinux/Firefox 3.6

103 contacts imported.

I decided I wanted a backup, just in case <insert_screweduser_scenario_here_>

~~~
drivebyacct2
Facebook deletes your profile? Facebook up and disappears?

~~~
JeremyStein
Be creative! How about Facebook only exports proxied @facebook.com email
addresses?

~~~
drivebyacct2
Oh god...

------
akozak
Why can't you use the API to get all of your friends' email addresses? I
thought you could use an access token to query a friend for 'email'.

~~~
guelo
I haven't done Facebook API stuff for a while but it used to be that the
emails it would give you were @facebook.com proxy addresses.

------
lzy
Worked for me in Opera.

~~~
pointillistic
Didn't work with FF, Chrome or Safari on Windows XP. "0 Contacts Exported".

